# Tyco Power Pack



## CoachVtine (Dec 29, 2015)

Will a Tyco Power Pack work with a Speed Steer terminal track. If not, does anyone know wher to get a power pack that will work with Speed Steer???
I would appreciate any help I could get. Thanks


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

..........


----------



## CoachVtine (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks for help. I just got a Tyco power pack but the connector has an odd shape. I need a connector like is on the Speed Steer controller. Which have some triangle shapes on one side of the controller. So I might be better to get a controller and splice the connector as u said. Thanks


----------



## CoachVtine (Dec 29, 2015)

So I would need a Tyco TCR power pack and then a connection from a Speed Steer Controller. Just kinda new at this, wanna make sure I am getting right thing.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

............


----------



## CoachVtine (Dec 29, 2015)

ok thanks, sorry for being anal about it. I just purchased a a Tyco Electric Power Pack Transformer Model 610c 25.V 120VAC of ebay and had already purchased a 15 inch Speed Steer Terminal track to hook the power up to but it doesn't seem to work as the connector is not correct. Thanks for the help.


----------



## CoachVtine (Dec 29, 2015)

So on the Aurora Speed Steer controllers does it make a difference if one hook up is yellow and one green. Can they both be same color, or do they need to be different?


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

............


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

> Tyco Electric Power Pack Transformer Model 610c


_slotcardan_ is the expert on this stuff but I'd like to point out that the Tyco power pack you purchased is a DC pack for slotted slot cars and not an AC pack for slotless cars. The confusion lies in that the input is listed as 120VAC but you need one with an output of AC such as a Tyco TCR power pack.


----------

